# Almonds



## patriots (Sep 30, 2009)

really screwed these up. Put on a light coating of butter, salt and pepper. Put on a cookie sheet and put in my char-grill smoker with my chicken with oak( that was stupid) being an idiot at this I said these will take a long time to smoke. Checked after an two hours  and they were black. Smoker running at 225. Five dollars for a pound.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 30, 2009)

Here is a link to some that I have done several times with good success

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=80102&page=2


----------



## irishteabear (Sep 30, 2009)

If you're looking for basic instructions, here is a post I did a while ago. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...hlight=almonds


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 30, 2009)

What they said ^^^^


----------



## chefrob (Sep 30, 2009)

gonna have to try these........anyone do a mixed nut?


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 1, 2009)

I buy the big jars of mixed nuts from Costco and just throw them in for 1 to 1 1/2 hours with a 2 oz chunk of apple and they come out killer


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 1, 2009)

Dawn has it going on my friend.


----------

